# When is a good time to start ads for the holidays??



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the first year I've done this sort of biz and need to know when is a good time to start advertising for the holidays?? I feel it's a bit early for Halloween but don't want to miss out and be left behind. I knew of one biz years ago which started Xmas in September. Thought that was bit tacky. 

So, when does everyone start holidays advertising and sales?? :icecream:


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess it must be too early!!  Heh...


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I noticed fall decor at a few stores. I think one had some Halloween mixed in, but wasn't really paying attention to it since I was looking for the gardening closets that I heard about. I say go ahead and start putting out your fall stuff. A few small changes puts you in the halloween or thanksgiving market. Just before thanksgiving start transitioning for Christmas.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Do you mean in your store or on your website?

I am already tweeting about Christmas with regard to one of my vendors. Anyone making handmade gifts will want info about supplies, etc. now, I am thinking.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you!

Annie, I meant both, didn't make myself clear.  Well, I can start with a few things and see how it goes. Some folks I've talked with get sort of agitated when I mention Halloween. Maybe it's just them...heh....


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Several of our stores already have Halloween things in and I am going to decorate for Fall this weekend. I don't decorate for Halloween. I have already been looking at blogs on decorating for Christmas.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Although it does seem early for Hallowe'en stuff to get advertised, I think there are always going to be some people who like to get their stuff done ahead of time.

I liked it the way it used to be, when I was younger...Christmas decos didn't go up in stores until at least the beginning of December. But times have changed (thanks to retailers).

I know I am already advertising specialty wools, in case any of my readers are going to be knitting, crocheting some or all of the Christmas gifts. I don't think it would do much good to hold off until dec 1 for these kinds of goods. People need more lead in time.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you, Annie. I have a few things out for Halloween and, more generically, Fall. It either works or it doesn't!!


----------

